# [ODMP] Rocklin Police Department, California ~ October 9, 2005



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Rocklin Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 9, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17904*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




































Police Officer Matt Redding 
*Rocklin Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Sunday, October 9, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 4 yrs
*Badge Number:* 215

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, October 9, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Charged with manslaughter

Officer Matt Redding was struck and killed by a vehicle being operated by an intoxicated driver.

He was in the process of closing off a portion of Highway 65 as other members the Rocklin Police Department assisted another agency perform a high-risk vehicle stop on four vehicles at 0400 hours. He had just finished laying out a cone pattern when a pickup pulled out of the lane of exiting traffic. Officer Redding's ride-along observed the vehicle driving towards Officer Redding and attempted to warn him. As Officer Redding jumped out of the way he was struck by the vehicle, which then continued driving down the closed section of Highway 65.

Officers who had been involved in the high risk traffic stop observed the vehicle attempting to exit at the next exit. Not knowing what had happened, but seeing the vehicle on the closed section of roadway with body damage, they stopped the vehicle as it exited. As they stopped the vehicle Officer Redding's ride-along broadcast an "officer down" call and stated Officer Redding had been struck by a vehicle. The driver was arrested and charged with DUI, felony hit and run, and manslaughter.

Officer Redding was taken to Sutter Roseville Hospital where he died from his injuries.

Officer Redding had served with the Rocklin Police Department for 4 years. He is survived by his parents and brother.


----------

